# 1977 633csi euro?



## braddaruler (Jul 14, 2006)

i am working on a 633CSI and was wondering if anyone has a good sorce for parts,info,ext on thease cars. Thanks


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

braddaruler said:


> i am working on a 633CSI and was wondering if anyone has a good sorce for parts,info,ext on thease cars. Thanks


http://www.bmwworld.com/repairs/e24.htm

And buy yourself a second car that you can use as a parts car... have fun...:thumbup:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

that's not a bad site.

i've always had very good eperience with the guys over at www.633csi-spareparts.com as well. Ask for Ralph.


----------

